# Crack head furry chases light.



## Kayze (Jul 15, 2010)

Alright, no this guy possibly isn't a furry, but I felt it made an interesting title. Either way, the rest still applies.

http://www.spikedhumor.com/articles/192436/Crack-Head-Chases-Laser-Pointer.html


----------



## Sauvignon (Jul 15, 2010)

wut


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 15, 2010)

Lynx Plox?


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 15, 2010)

How adorable! :v


----------



## Aden (Jul 15, 2010)

d'aw, that was kinda cute
him scurrying around, so clueless


----------



## Stormrunner (Jul 15, 2010)

Best part was when he thought he caught the light ROFL.


----------



## Morroke (Jul 15, 2010)

how does i correct forum


----------



## FistofFenris (Jul 19, 2010)

Symptoms of Crack: Itchy, watery eyes; paranoia; incredible urge to chase a beam of light around a city block.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Jul 19, 2010)

LOL, I showed this to some of my other friends and they almost died!


----------

